# Handy im Urlaub: so behalten Sie den Überblick



## Heiko (22 Juli 2011)

Die Nutzung des eigenen Handy im Urlaubsland der Wahl kann ganz schön ins Geld gehen. Die computerwoche hat sich die Mühe gemacht und ein paar wichtige Zahlen verglichen, damit man nach der Rückkehr keine böse Kostenüberraschung erlebt.

Hier gehts zum Artikel...


----------

